# 1+ year old - Complete change in behavior..



## aishadoo (Jan 29, 2014)

So. I've had my boy Garrus for a year now, and he's at least a year and two months old or so... So this isn't a new owner/hedgie case.

For the past year, we've had a pretty specific routine:
Wake up at 7pm, handling/cuddling until 8:30pm or longer (with treats), then I put him back in his cage, and when he comes to my hand and lets me pet him, he gets his food. And he figured out pretty easily that my hand in the cage = food, so that was always fine. He'd also run on his wheel and stuff after that.

But he's been completely different for about two months now, and it's driving me insane.
Now, no matter what, he just runs behind his wheel and hides and sleeps. 
He hisses if he hears me across the room and pops if I'm around the cage. He's fine when I'm holding him, but he'll just run and hide once I put him back in the cage. If I offer him food, he'll stare at it before deciding it's not worth it and run away.
It's the same thing every time. I have no idea what to do.

He's finished his 1 year quilling in February with very little hassle. 
But I think this began the night that I dropped him and he bonked his nose... I just figure he'd get over though? It's been such a long time, and I haven't changed the routine....

I need advice... Please and thank you.


----------



## salt&pepper (Mar 30, 2015)

maybe there is something bothering him , health wise . my hedgie changed his behavior too like yours then i discover that he has discomfort in his ears and skin but now he is treated and back to a happy hedgie .


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Agreed, if you haven't already, I would take him to the vet to get him thoroughly checked out to see if there are any lingering health issues from the fall. You need to rule that out first, since behavior changes can be signals of something wrong health-wise.

If it's nothing like that, then I would guess he's just still scared. You may just have to deal with it, try to be patient, and start from square one with bonding and reassuring him that he's safe.


----------



## aishadoo (Jan 29, 2014)

Okay, I'll look into that. Thanks, guys.

I just really doubt that's the issue since he's fine whenever I'm holding him (no biting, no popping or hissing). And he seems to act normally whenever I leave the room and turn the lights off or when I go to bed (his cage is next to my bed).

So there must be something going on... I just don't know what.
What can I do to help him be less scared?


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Something has changed. 

Have you cleaned with a new product--either the cage, the liners or anything nearby--carpet, curtains? 
Did you get your nails done or do you smoke? Those odors can bother hedgie. Is there another pet in the house?

Is there an air freshener around? Has anyone put in one of those sonic rodent repeller gizmos--they emit a high frequency sound and will drive a hedgie bonkers.

Is there a new light on that didn't used to be on?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

> But I think this began the night that I dropped him and he bonked his nose...


How long ago did this happen?


----------



## aishadoo (Jan 29, 2014)

Nope, none of those things have changed. We've been in the same apartment since August.
No new soap or perfume even. My life is pretty stagnant since I only live here for school.

Kalandra, it happened about two months ago.

Is it possible that his 1-year quilling just left him with a different temperament?


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I missed where you dropped him. He may have a broken bone or a soft tissue injury. He may still be in pain, I would get him to a vet.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Hedgehogs can have long memories, especially when it comes to negative events. My recommendation is that since this is a major behavior change and it came about fairly suddenly, I would take him into a veterinarian to rule out any sort of ailment. Once that is ruled out, he may still be associating you with the pain of being dropped. 

However, this may just be who he is permanently. It really isn't uncommon for a hedgehog to be cage defensive and be fine once removed from their "safe haven." I have had plenty over the years that were very sweet, loving hedgehogs, but when in their cage they would snuffle at me, hide, and raise their quills and curl up when they thought you were going to pick them up. It was just who they were and I modified my interaction with them accordingly.


----------



## aishadoo (Jan 29, 2014)

Hmm, maybe it is him just being cage defensive. I don't know why, but maybe. I'll get him to a vet.

However! There was a change in behavior today! He was still up and wheeling when I woke up this morning, which hasn't happened in months. And he came to my hand when I reached inside. 

And right now, he's awake in his cage and NOT HIDING. Crazy.

Last night I tried a new tactic after our typical routine: I blocked off his hiding escape routes with boxes, and that forced him to stay in one area while I fed him. He got food every time he came to my hand and let me pet him. He seemed okay: not hissy or stressed. 

So I think I may keep doing that for a while.


----------

